# New Sander



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the same sander and love it.
I haven't used it with 60 grit though; lowest I go is 80.

I've seen the pc version for around the same price at times.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the same sander that was purchased on Amazon. Overall, I like the sander. It does not bog down and fits well in my large hands.

My only complaint is that my pad stops spinning easily with all the grits I use. It did start to spin more freely after a few hours of use, but still nowhere near as much as other RO sanders I've used.


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

I have the same sander and I have been very pleased. I do not like sanding but this makes my least favorite job easier and a little less onerous. The dust collection works very well. I often just use the DC bag-built in to the sander-for small jobs and connect directly to my shop vac when doing a lot of sanding. Both work great.

I recently had a problem after about a year where the brake disintegrated. I called customer support at DeWalt and, with no questions asked, a new one was immediately shipped to me. Customer service is important to me and DW demonstrated responsiveness and ease-of-use when I needed them. To me, a good working tool and customer support is what helps me make future purchase decisions.


----------

